# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Πρόβλημα με κοκατίλ

## demis

παιδια το κοκατιλακι μου ειναι αρωστο. το ειχα παρει πριν 2 μηνες απο πετσοπ ηταν πολυ μικρουλι και αδυνατουλι αλλα ολα τα αλλα ηταν καλα, δραστηριο ορεξατο. αλλα στο πετσο πεν το ταιζανε καλα. δεν ξερω ποσο μηνων ηταν αλλα οταν το πηρα ηταν ολο γκρι κ μεσα ε 2 μηνες εχει κιτρινισει αρκετα το κεφαλι του.. το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει πεταξει κοκκαλακι το οποια οπτικα δε φενεται τιποτα απολυτως αλλα οταν το πιανεις το καταλαβαινεις ειναι αρκετα μυτερο. τοσο καιρο το ταιζο φρουτα φυτρα κ τλ για να παχυνει. καθε μερα τρωει αρκετα και  το κοκκαλο μικραινει αλλα μολις χονευει λιγη τροφη αμεσως πεταγεται το κοκκαλο.. λετε να εχει αυγα ακαρεων η σκουλικια???  O  αντρεας απο αλεξανδρουπολη μου ειπε πως εχει φαρμακα να μου δωσει αν χρειαστει αλλα θε λω να ξερω αν οντως εχιε κατι τετειο για να του δωσω φαρμακο μη το πειραξει.. γιατρους δεν εχουμε εδω. γι αυτο αν παθει κατι το μικρο μου δεν θα ξανα αποκτησω αλλα πουλια εκτος απο αυτα που ηδδη εχω. βαρεθηκα να μου πεθαινουν πουλια επειδη αρωστιανουν και δεν εχω γιατρο να τα παω.

----------


## mariakappa

εκτος απο το οτι τρωει και αδυνατιζει εχει αλλα συμπτωματα?οι κουτσουλιες πως ειναι?
συνηθως ειναι μηκυτας και θα χρειαστεις nistamycine. (ελπιζω να το γραω σωστα)

----------


## demis

Αλλα συπτωματα ειναι πως ειναι κινητικο μονο οταν το εχεις μαζι σου. Αλλιως ολη μερα δεν κουνιεται απο την πατηθρα, αδιαζει ολος ο προλοβος και ετσι κατεβαινει κ τρωει. Σημερα δε μου φενεται να εχει ορεξη για παιχνιδι ακομα κ που τον εχω μαζι μου η μονη κινηση ειναι να καθαρισει τα φτερα του. οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι κανονικες μερικες φορες και μερικες φορες γυρω απο την κουτσουλια στο χαρτι εχει σαν νερο. υποθετω απο τα φρουτα και τις πρασιναδες που του δινω. εχω διαβασει παρομοια θεματα και πιστευω πως εχει καποιους μυκητες., αλλα δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει γιατρος ουτε φαρμακα εδω στην Ξανθη. μονο εσεις μπορειτε να με συμβουλευσετε να μη ασω τον μικρο μου!

----------


## jk21

ΘΕΜΗ  μην εννοεις οτι αδειαζει ο προλοβος στο λαιμο του πουλιου χαμηλα και νομιζεις οτι αδυνατιζει καθε φορα που χωνευει ; κατι τετοιο καταλαβαινω ετσι οπως το γραφεις .ποιο κοκκαλο πεταγεται ; στο λαιμο ή χαμηλα μπροστα απο το στηθος; 



εκει που λεει sternal keel - sternum  (στην πανω φωτο )  ειναι το προβλημα ή ψηλοτερα στο σκελετο του λαιμου ,εκει που λεει crop και trachea (στην κατω φωτο ) ;

----------


## demis

Οχι Δημητρη καταλαβα ακριβως τι εννοεις.. Εγω εννοω το κοκκαλο κατω στην κοιλια καρυνα λεγεται αν δε κανω λαθος. βεβαια και στο λαιμο που πιανω και εκει μου φενεται σαν κοκκαλο. αλλα αν δε το πιασεις δε φενεται τιποτα.. Πιστεψε με ομως δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο γιατι εχω πιασει πολλα παπαγαλακια κ κοκατιλ και κναρινια και περιστερια πρωτη φορα μου εκανε ετνυπωση το κοκκαλο να ειναι τοσο μυτερο οταν το πιανω. βασικα ειναι οπως τα νεογεννητα πουλακια που δεν εχουν  ταιστει κ εχουν πεταξει κοκκαλακι. αλλα αυτες τις μερες μου φενεται οτι αρχιζει κ τον ενοχλει ολο κ περισσοτερο  κατι μεσα του γι αυτο κ καθεται σαν να μελαγχολημενο

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις λιγο πανω απο την κοιλια ναι η καρινα ειναι .αλλα ειναι το sternum keel  που σου εδειξα .δεν μπορω απο μακρια να ξερω τις μεταπτωσεις του πουλιου αλλα απο τη στιγμη που το λες με μετρο συγκρισης των αλλων εμπεριων σου με  πουλακια ,εινα πιστευω δεδομενο οτι εινα αρκετα αδυνατο .μια φωτο ομως θα βοηθουσε οπως και της κοιλιας και κουτσουλιας του (σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας ) .δεν αποκλειω τους μυκητες ειτε αν απο την αρχη τους ειχε ,ειτε τους ανεπτυξε μετα .να προσεχεις πολυ την παρασκευη φυτρων και την θερμοκρασια στην κρεμα .οχι χαμηλοτερα απο 38 . 38-40 ειναι το ιδανικο .ουτε παραπανω 

δινε 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο βιολογικο στα 100 ml νερο αντι νερου καθε μερα .αν γινεται να πινει καποια ποσοτητα σιγουρα νωρις πριν φαει . φαρμακο ασε μερικες μερες . δεν ειναι οι μυκητες η μονη περιπτωση προβληματος (και ουτε η χειροτερη ) αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχει και παθολογικο προβλημα .δωσε στην κρεμα ή την αυγοτροφη του πολυβιταμινη να εχει σιγουρα και αμινοξεα και αγορασε γυρη απο μελισσοκομο ή βιολογικα ειδη και δινε του κοκκο ,κοκκο μεχρι 1/3 του κουταλιου του γλυκου ρηχου καθε μερα (αν θελει ,οχι πιεση ) .

δες το λαιμο του στο βαθος του στοματος  αν εχει τιποτα λευκες ή κιτρινες  επιφανειες

----------


## demis

Eυχαριστω δημητρη θα τα κανω αυτα που μου λες. να σημειωσω ομως οτι το πουλι δεν τρωει κρεμα ειναι απογαλακτισμενο πληρως τρωει κανονικα σχεδον τα παντα. απλως ειναι μερικων μηνων περιπου περπου 5. θα βγαλω φωτο αυριο οι κουτσουλιες θα φενονται σιγουρα. αλλα για την καρυνα δεν γγυομαι αν θα καταφερω να βγαλω φωοτο που να φενεται. θα βγαλω φωτο και τα ποδαρακια του μου φενεται οτι εχουν ασπραδια δεν ξερω  ομως.. δηλαδη αντι για νερο να του δινω μονο μηλοξυδο, η μεσα στο νερο να βαζω και μηλοξυδο? θα παω τριτη που ειναι ανοιχτα τα μαγαζια να προμηθευτω αυτα που μου ειπες.

----------


## jk21

> δινε 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο βιολογικο *στα 100 ml νερο* αντι νερου καθε μερα 
> 
> δες το λαιμο του στο βαθος του στοματος  αν εχει τιποτα λευκες ή κιτρινες  επιφανειες


θα διαλυσεις το κουταλακι του μηλοξυδου στα 100 ml νερου και θα δινεις .δεν θα εχεις αλλο καθαρο νερο  .οχι φυσικα σκετο μηλοξυδο .

μην ξεχασεις να δεις αυτο που λεω ειναι κρισιμοτατο 

ενισχυσε τη διατροφη του με γυρη οπως σου ειπα , με αυγο αν τρωει βρασμενο , κινοα απο βιολογικα αν την τρωει και ετσι σε ξερη μορφη αλλιως ελαφρα βρασμενη ,νιφαδες βρωμης καθημερινα και ενισχυσε το μιγμα με τους σπορους περιλλα και chia που δινουμε στα καναρινια αν βρεις .εναλλακτικα με σουσαμι .ολα τα παραπανω αν γινονται αποδεκτα ακομα και αν αντικαθιστουν (οικιοθελως ομως για το πουλι ) και το βασικο μιγμα σπορων στο συνολο του . μη δινεις φυτρα για καποιο διαστημα

----------


## demis

Ξεχασα να πω πως στο βαθος του στωματος δεν εχει κιτριναδια, το πουλι ειναι ηρεμο και το εχω προσεξει αυτο, αλλα στο δερμα του δεν το εχω παρατηρησει, θα το κοιταξω αυριο που θα ειναι ξυπνιο. ΕΝ το μεταξυ οταν κοιμαται εχει το ενα ποδι κατω. Αυτο λενε πως ειαν ισημαδι πως ειαν υγιες. αρα πως ειναι δυνατων να αδυνατιζει τοσο? εδω και 2 μηνες εχω ενισχυσει τη διατροφη του. με αυγο,καροτο και μηλο. μαζι με το μυγμα του βαζω κ ποικιλια σποροων απο μειγμα καναρινιου. αλλα τιποτα, βασικα  τωρα τελευται μου φενεται οτι εχει λιιγο μικρινει το κοκκαλο αλλα μου φενετια πιο αδιαθετο απο τοτε. ΙΣΩς φταινε και τα φυτρα. Προς το παρων δε θα του δωσω αλλα. Οταν τρωει  καλα γεμιζει παααρα πολυ ο προλοβος του και το κοκκαλο μου φενεται μικρο οταν το αγγιζω αλλα το βγαζω εξω λιγο πεταει και αδιαζει αμεσως ο προλοβος κ βγαινει κ το κοκκαλο.

----------


## jk21

θεμη με καποιο τροπο να αρχιζεις να το ζυγιζεις για να εχεις  μετρο συγκρισης . εγω προσωπικα και χωρις φωτο δυσκολευομαι να καταλαβω αν τελικα ειναι σιγουρα αδυνατο .αν το μιγμα για καναρινια εχει μεσα και τα μικρα μαυρα στρογγυλα σπορακια



 μην του ξαναδωσεις απο αυτο

----------


## demis

Λες να μην ειναι αδυνατο απλα για αλλο λογο να εχει πεταξει καρυνα? γιατι οπτικα δε φενεται. Τουλαχιστον εγω δεν το βλεπω τωρα εσυ που ξερεις μπορει να το καταλαβεις αν το δεις, θα το βγαλω φωτογραφιες αυριο

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμη μηλοξυδο αν δε βρεις στα βιολογικα ( εγω δε βρηκα) μπορεις να παρεις απο σουπερ μαρκετ. Στις γνωστες αλυσιδες βρηκα. Σιγουρα δεν ειναι οπως το βιολογικο αλλα κανει δουλεια. Απο βιταμινες μπορω να σου στειλω muta vit η ferti vit της orlux αν κρινουν τα παιδια οτι θα βοηθησουν. Επισης εχω περισσευμα σε premium pellets versele laga. Παραγγειλα την συσκευασια 4 κιλων για ολα τα κοπαδια, εδωσα σε ολους αλλα ουτε τα budgie, ουτε τα ρινγκνεκ , ουτε τα κοκατιλ στη θεια μου τρωνε. Μονο ο Ντινος που και που. Αν και συνθετικες οι βιταμινες...εχουν απ ολα ομως μεσα, ισως αν φαει να του κανουν καλο. Και κεχρι αν χρειαζεσαι πες μου, φερνει ενα πετ εδω, μπορω να σου στειλω αν δε φερνουν στην Ξανθη. Απο φαρμακα εχω pulmosan, teniazine και aviomycine. Αν κρινουν τα παιδια οτι θα βοηθησουν σου στελνω με Κτελ. Ευχομαι να ειναι απλα θεμα ηλικιας γιατι πραγματικα θα ειναι κριμα κι αδικο να το χασεις το πουλακι. Τα δικα μας κοκατιλ εκτος απ την μια κοκατιλιτσα που εχει το μονιμο προβλημα στο συκωτι, εως τωρα ειναι μια χαρα. Η διατροφη τους ειναι συσκευασμενη τροφη (με αρκετα ηλιοσπορα μεσα) , κεχρι ανα δυο μερες, στικς μια φορα την εβδομαδα, ρυζι, μηλο, μπροκολο, πρασινη σαλατα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα, αυγο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα, βρωμη 2 φορες την εβδομαδα και προσφατα προσθεσαμε και λιναροσπορο. Επισης 2-3 φορες το μηνα ενα κλαδακι ελιας με τα φυλλα, καλα πλυμενο, το τσακιζουν, μασανε τα φυλλα και πινουν το ζουμι που ειναι θρεπτικοτατο με πολλες βιταμινες, ασβεστιο κ.α Με την ελια προσοχη γιατι η συχνη καταναλωση τους φερνει διαρροια. Με αυτη τη συχνοτητα που σου εγραψα δεν εχουμε παρενεργειες.

----------


## jk21

ΘΕΜΗ οταν η καρινα ειναι υπερβολικη ,το κοκκαλο εξεχει χαρακτηριστικα 

Aν τελικα το πουλακι θελει ενισχυση οι mutavit του ανδρεα θα βοηθησουν . μηλοξυδο βιολογικο στην αθηνα τουλαχιστον εχουν στα σταντ των βιολογικων τους προιοντων και τα μαρκετ

----------


## mariakappa

μηπως το εχεις ταισει εσυ με κρεμα? εγω προσωπικα θα του εδινα για κανα 3ημερο νισταμισιν μηπως εχει μηκυτες.εαν εχει θα εχει αμεσως αλλαγη και συνεχιζει.εαν οχι σταματαει.3 ημερες δεν θα το βλαψουν.επισης οι βιταμινες ειναι γλυκες και σε περιπτωση που εχει μηκυτες δεν κανει.
η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην περιμενεις αλλο.εαν οι μηκυτες πολαπλασιαστουν θα ειναι πιο δυσκολο να τους σκοτωσεις.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Θεμη εμενα ο αρσενικος μου ηταν ετσι πριν λιγο καιρο...νομιζα ηταν πολυ αδυνατος. Τον πηγα σε γιατρους, απεκλεισ ψυχολογικους παραγοντες, του δωσα teniazin, εκανα πιο παχυντικη τη διαιτα του, παρατηρησα κουτσουλιες, τον εβγαζα βολτα να ξεσκαει μπας κ στεναχωριεται...τπτ! Οι κουτσουλιες καλες, διαθεση στο φουλ, τρωει απ ολα...οποτε θεωρησα οτι δεν εχει προβλημα κ σταματησα να ανησυχω...εχουν περασει αρκετοι μηνες κ ολα ειναι οκ! Δε λεω οτι το ιδιο ισχυει κ σε σενα. Απεκλεισε πρωτα ολες τις πιθανοτητες αλλα εχε στο μυαλο σου οτι μπορει ετσι απλα να ειναι το σκαρι του! Επισης να σημειωσω οτι τα αρσενικα γενικα ειναι πιο αδυνατα απ τα θυληκα..
Δες φωτο του Ριου..αν θες κανε το ιδιο, βρεξτον απο κατω κ ανεβασε να συγκρινουμε..

----------


## demis

παιδια σας εχυαριστω ολους! Αντρεα, κεχρι και πολιβυταμινες μπορω να βρω εχει εδω! Τωρα για τα φαρμακα θα μας πουνε τα παιδια.. θα βγαλω φωτο αλλα το Πσ μου εχει προβλημα και δ μπορω να βαλω φωτογραφιες οποτε θα πρεπει να βρεθω με τον κολιτο μου το απογευμα για να παμε στον δικο του υπολογιστη να τις βαλουμε. Επισεις τωρα που βλεπω και τα ποδια του ριου. καμια σχεση με του δικου μου, το δικο μου ειναι λες κ εχεις ριξει μπλανκο πανω τους..

----------


## vikitaspaw

μπλανκο?? Δλδ τι εννοεις?? Λευκα?? Γιατι εχε υποψιν σου οτι τα πιο ανοιχτοχρωμα κοκατιλ εχουν κ πιο ανοιχτοχρωμα ποδια..Βγαλε οπωσδηποτε φωτο να δουμε

----------


## demis

Εχει κατι σαν ασπραδια πανω. Δεν ειναι καθαρα οπως του δικου σου.

----------


## demis

Θα βγαλω φωτο τα παντα  θα τις βαλω σημερα αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε. ητο μεσημερι η το απογευμα

----------


## mariakappa

ηταν ετσι παντα τα ποδια του ή αλλαξαν?εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα ειχες προσεξει καλα?
τα ποδια γινονται πιο μελανα οταν υπαρχουν προβληματα αναπνευστικα.δεν εχω ακουσει να ασπριζουν αλλα θα το ψαξω.

----------


## demis

Θα βγαλω φωτο κ αν μπορεσεται να καταλαβετε κατι... Ετσι ηταν απο την αρχη!

----------


## vikitaspaw

μηπως ειναι ακαρεα τοτε...

----------


## demis

πολυ πιθανον να ειναι ακαραια. αυτο το μαγαζι ηταν μεσα στη βρωμα, κ εχει σε μια κλουβα  μπατζυ που εδω κ 3 χρονια τα φερνει καλα κ μετα καταληγουν να εχουν γεμισει ακαραια.. Αλλα το κοκατιλ το ειχε φερει  κ μετα απο μια ευδομαδα το πηρα και ετσι υπεθεσα οτι πιθανονο να μην εχει κολησει

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμη σε 2 απ τα κοκατιλ που μαζεψα με ακαρεα ειχαν και τα δυο συμπτωματα στο χαλινο. Αν εχει ακαρεα στα ποδια δε νομιζω αυτο να επηρεαζει το βαρος. Εκτος κι αν υπαρχουν ακαρεα του αναπνευστικου κτλ που δεν εχουν συμπτωματα εξωτερικα. Αυτο δε το γνωριζω. Απ αυτα που διαβαζω ως τωρα πιο πιθανο θεωρω τον μυκητα. Για τα ποδαρακια του χλυαρο νερο με λιγο μυλοξυδο μεσα...Ο Ντινος και η Μπεμπα ετσι κανουν. Τα βουτανε μεσα οταν βαζω ταπερ με χλυαρο νερο και λαμπουν.

----------


## demis

Eγω σε μια εκπομπη πριν χρονια που θημαμαι λεγανε για αυγα ακαραιων που τρων λεει μερικεσ φορες απο τις κουτσουλιες οταν δεν εχουν να φανε κ εχει πεσει τροφη στον πατο μαζι με τις κουτσουλιες κατι τετειο.. αλλα δνε ξερω τι ειναι αυτο κ αν ισχυει. εβγαλα φωτο αλλα το κοκκαλο δε φενεται με τιποτα. καταρχην φενεται μικρο κ δευτερων δε μ αφηνει το πουλακι να του πιασω την κοιλιτσα για να παρω τα φτερακια του στην καρη να φανει. το εβρεξα αλλα λιγο δεν καθεται και να το βρεξω, δεν μπορω να το κανω κ μουσκεμα με τετειο κρυο. ηδη χθες φτερινζωταν λιγο. το εχω μεσα αλλα δεν εχουμε καλοριφερ στο δωματιο. παντως εβγαλα φωτογραφιες τις κουτσουλιεςκ την κοιλια του αλλα οταν ηταν στεγνη, φενεται μονο μια μικρη γραμη αναμεσα στα πουπουλακια. απο εκει πιστευω θα το παρατηρησετε πως ειναι αδυνατο. εχει διαροια κ εχω δυο 3 μερες που τον ταιζω μονο σπορακια κ φυτρα. βασικα χθες κ αι σημερα δε του εδωσα ουτε φυτρα. σημερα ειναι ευδιαθετο ομως. λετε να κανω προοληπτικα θεραποια για τα σκουλικακια  κ για τον μυκητα κ μετα να αρχισω να το ενισχυω πειρσσοτερο διατροφικα?

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμη βαλε και τις φωτογραφιες να δουν τα παιδια κι αν ειναι να πεταχτω το βραδακι στο κτελ να σου στειλω το φαρμακο για τα σκουληκια. Να σου πω και κατι αλλο...σκορδονερο δοκιμασες ή σκορδο? Οσες φορες εδωσα σκορδο ( ενα μικρο κομματακι οσο 2 ηλιοσπορα περιπου) ειδα αποτελεσματα και μαλιστα γρηγορα σε διαρροια, φτερνισματα κτλ.

----------


## mariakappa

συμφωνω απολυτα.το σκορδο κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια.εδινα κι εγω στον κοκο.

----------


## jk21

ΘΕΜΗ βαλε σε παρακαλω φωτο με κουτσουλιες και εστω τα ποδια του αν οχι κατι αλλο .τα ασπραδια που λες αν ειναι σαν λεπια ειναι ακαρεα των ποδιων ,που δεν εχουν σχεση ομως με της τραχειας .μην βαζεις στο νου σου για εσωτερικα ακαρεα .δεν εχεις τουλαχιστον καποια τετοια ενδειξη .

το πουλι πρεπει να ενισχυθει διατροφικα ( και αδυνατο πολυ να μην ειναι ,δεν ειναι κακο ) και να παρει *αμεσα * μηλοξυδο και σκορδο αν το δεχεται στο νερο σαν οσμη .για τα σκουληκια δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να δωσεις αντιπαρασιτικο (πιστευω θα το εβλεπες να τρωει σαν τρελο διαρκως και να αδυνατιζε .εσενα τρωει μαλλον φυσιολογικα ) αλλα αντιμυκητισιακο μην δωσεις προς το παρον ειδικα αν δεν δουμε κουτσουλιες που να δειχνουν σαφες προβλημα   .τοσο το μηλοξυδο ,οσο και το σκορδο εχουν τετοιες ιδιοτητες .οταν και αμα δωσει η θεραπεια πρεπει να ειναι συνεχης και 8-10 ημερων .

----------


## demis

παιδια ειμαι πολυ ατυχος με τις φωτο γιατι ο φιλος μου σημερα ειναι αρωστος και δεν μπορεσα να παω σπιτι του! Δε το ηξερα για το σκορδο, θα βαλω στο νερακι του τωρα κ ολας..... Τρωει σαν τρελο, μερικες φορες η κοιλια του γεμιζει σαν τρελη αλλα λιγο να κουνηθερι αμεσως αδυνατιζει.

----------


## demis

Ενταξει του εδωσα κ ηπιε κ ολας.. Μαλιστα πρεπει να του αρεσε κι ολας γιατι ηπιε παρα πολυ νερο, 10 γουλιες μαζεμενες!

----------


## kaveiros

Θέμη το σκόρδο στο νερό πρέπει να μεινει μερικές ώρες πρώτα για να βγαλει τις ευεργετικες του ουσιες. Αν εβαλες το σκορδο μεσα στο νερο και το εδωσες αμεσως, ισα ισα πηρε λιγη γευση το νερο... Και κομματακι να του δωσεις να φαει δε θα παθει τιποτα. Θα καθαρισεις μια σκελιδα σκορδο και θα την κοψεις στη μεση. Θα βγαλεις απο μεσα τον πυρηνα της σκελιδας. Χρειαζεσαι το εξω μερος το σκληρο. Απ τη μιση σκελιδα μετα, δωσ του να δαγκωσει , αν του αρεσει θα φαει 4-5 μπουκιτσες (δε το καταπινουν βασικα, ρουφανε το ζουμι απο μεσα και το φτυνουν). Εγω μιας και το αναφεραμε σημερα εδωσα πριν λιγο σε ολο το κοπαδι.

----------


## demis

ΑΑ δεν πειραζει το αφησα μεσα στο νερο κατι κομματακια κ τα διαλεησα μεσα στο νερο. λογικα θα πιει κ αυριο το πρωι που θα εχουν βγεει οι ουσιες του!! Βασικα μεχρι ποτε πρεπει να του δινω μηλοξυδο και σκορδο?

----------


## kaveiros

Οχι και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα στο ιδιο νερο. Ας πιει λιγο σκορδονερο και το πρωι και μετα χρησιμοποιησε και το μηλοξυδο σε αλλαγμενο νερο. Και κατι αλλο περναει απ το μυαλο μου, μπορει η διαρροια να οφειλεται αποκλειστικα στην διατροφη (φυτρα κτλ) και να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο. Το οτι δεν παχαινει να οφειλεται στο οτι εχουμε τρελο κρυο και οπως ειπες δεν βρισκεται σε χωρο με θερμανση. Οταν πιασαν τα κρυα ολα τα κοκατιλ στη θεια μου που ειναι σε χωρο κλειστο μεν αλλα χωρις θερμανση, αδυνατισαν. Αυξησαμε τα γευματα και εγιναν μια χαρα πολυ γρηγορα κιολας.

----------


## demis

Μπορει  αν του δινω αυτα που μου ειπατε να στρωσει το εντερακι του. Βασικα για λιγες μερες θα του δινω μονο την τροφη του  να τρωει? να του δινω  και αυγουλακι η δεν κανει? εγω το εχω μεσα στο δωματιο μου αλλα δεν εχει θερμανση και γενικα ειναι κρυο δωματιο. δυστυχως ομως δεν μπορω να τον εχω αλλου γιατι μεσα στο σαλονι  δε γινεται επειδη εχουμε το μωρο το ανυψακι μου  οταν ερχεται και δεν με αφηνουν. Τα αλλα σε εξωτερικο κληστο χωρο. εχω παρατηρησει πως οταν το εχω εξω μαζι μου παντα ειναι σφυχτες οι κουτσουλιες του ενω οταν ειναι στο κλουβι του, τοτε κανει διαροια. για παραδειγμα σημερα εεβγαλε νοπες κουτσουλιες και το βραδακι  που το ειχα πανω μου και ετρωγε εκανε μια κανονικη σφηχτη κουτσουλια.

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμη αν ειχε προβλημα θα εκανε διαρροια συνεχως. Και ο ντινος που και που κανει διαρροια. Πχ του αρεσει πολυ το μαρουλι...αν το παρακανει...κανει υγρη κουτσουλια.  Η τροφη που του δινεις ειναι χυμα? για τις επομενες μερες εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να του δινεις μπολικη τροφη, ρυζακι και λιγο μηλο. Μεσα στη βδομαδα θα σου στειλω μια muta vit πολυβιταμινη και πες μου αν θες να σου στειλω και συσκευασμενη καλη τροφη δωρο απο μενα. Θα σου στειλω και λιγο λιναροσπορο και βρωμη. Επισης θα σου βαλω και λιγα πελετς γιατι εμενα μου ειναι ουσιαστικα αχρηστα, τζαμπα θα πανε. Δοκιμασε μηπως τα φανε τα δικα σου πουλια. Θα σου τα στειλω ολα η ΠΕμπτη η Παρασκευη που ειναι αργια και δε δουλευω.

Α και το μηλοξυδο οπως σου ειπαν τα παιδια. Σκορδο οχι καθε μερα...εγω μια φορα το μηνα δινω.

----------


## jk21

ΘΕΜΗ ενα πουλακι δεν παχαινει και αδυνατιζει τοσο γρηγορα .εχω την εντυπωση οτι μαλλον αγχωνεσαι αδικα και η τυχον υδαροτητα στις κουτσουλιες οφειλεται οπως σου ειπε και ο ανδρεας σε τυχον υδαρες τροφες που τρωει και ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο .δεν ειναι διαρροια .βεβαια αν δεν δουμε κουτσουλιες δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε αποψη αν προκειται για υγρη κουτσουλια ή για διαρροια .

το σκορδο εχει και αλλες ουσιες που διατηρουν την αντιβακτηριακη δραση τους για πολλες ωρες ,οποτε μπορει να μενει στο νερο για να εκχυλιστει αρκετη ωρα αλλα πρεπει και απο το νερο των πρωτων 5-10 λεπτων να δινουμε και μαλιστα αμεσα γιατι η αλισινη που εκλειεται την στιγμη που πληγιαζεται το σκορδο και που ειναι το πλεον δραστικο συστατικο του ,μενει ενεργη μονο για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα .μαλιστα αν ειναι δυνατον πρεπει να δινουμε στα πουλια απο μονοι μας με συρριγκα αμεσα (αν ειναι ασθενη ) ωστε να εξασφαλισουμε οτι θα πιουνε γρηγορα .η τακτικη να τρωνε και απο την σκελιδα ειναι ακομα πιο καλη (οταν ειναι εφικτη ) αφου ετσι ολη η ενεργη ουσια εκλειεται στο στομα τους

----------


## demis

Μακαρι να ειναι μονο  λογο διατροφης ολο αυτο και τιποτα παραπανω. Αντρεα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσφορα σου. το δικο μου σιγουρα θα φαει απο αυτα ειναι λιχουδης και τρωει σχεδον τα παντα ειναι και λιγο δυσκολο να τα βρω ολα αυτα εδω περα και θα πρεπει να ψαξω αρκετα για να τα βρω. τα οικονομικα δεν με νιαζουν  καθολου απλα δε ξερω αν τα βρω. Οταν πας να τα στειλεις πες μου να ξερω να παω παω τα κτελ να τα παρω, το κινητο μου το εχεις...! και παλι ευχαρισωτ αντρεα για ολα τα λογια ειναι περιττα για να σου εκφρασω την ευγνωμοσυνη μου.

----------


## kaveiros

Να μη μ ευχαριστεις, ουτε και κοστιζουν τιποτα που αξιζει αναφορας , ουτε και κοπος ειναι. Ενα καφε εξω μαζι με τα τσιγαρα μου, πιο πολλα δινω, οποτε μη νιωθεις ουτε υποχρεωμενος ουτε τιποτα. Κι εδω μη νομιζεις, σε ενα πετ βρισκω τις βιταμινες και την βρωμη και σε ενα αλλο την συσκευασμενη τροφη. Τα υπολοιπα ειναι απο Αθηνα, τα παραγγειλαμε μαζι με τη θεια μου ποσοτητα. Σκεψου ως την Πεμπτη μηπως θες και κατι αλλο που μπορω να βρω εδω.

----------


## demis

δεν νομιζω να χρειαστω και τιποε αλλο. καλα ε? τελικα το σκορδονερο δουλευψε, ηπιε και κατα τισ 9 και λιγο τωρα.. νομιζω πως ειναι αρκετη ωρα τρεισ ωρες μεσα στο νερο για να βγαλει τις ουσιες του. η κανω λαθος? παντως 9 η ωρα που ηπιε εκανε μια φορα διαροια και μετα που πηγα να δω ειδα μια κουτσουλια μεγαλη καθαρη και σφηχτη!! :d

----------


## kaveiros

Εγω μεχρι και στο φτερωμα βλεπω διαφορα ειδικα στην Μπεμπα που ειναι καπως "αχτενιστο" και θαμπο ακομα λογω ηλικιας, μια δυο μερες μετα το σκορδο γινεται λες και την πηγα κομμωτηριο. Να δωσεις και στα αλλα πουλια σου!

----------


## demis

Αντε αυριο θα παω να παρω και μηλοξυδο. Εμενα το εντστοιχτο μου παντα πιανει και πλεον με τη βοηθεια σας ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα καταφερουμε

----------


## mariakappa

πεταει η παρεα :winky:

----------


## jk21



----------


## mariakappa

καλοοοοοοο!!!! :Anim 63:

----------


## jk21

θυμησε μου να σου πω οταν τυχει να ξαναβρεθουμε ...

----------


## demis

Kαλημερα παιδια... ο μικρος αυτη τη στιγμη αριχσε το τραδουδι, χθες ηπιε μπολικο σκορδονερο. καιρο ειχα να τον ακουσω ετσι!! :d

----------


## kaveiros

Μπραβο Θεμη πολυ χαιρομαι. Καρδαμωσε τον με μπολικο φαγητο και θα παχυνει κιολας.

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε τη χορηγηση για μια βδομαδα !

----------


## demis

Toν εβγαλα  και στο μπαλκονι εχει καταπληκτικο ηλιο και πολυ ζεστη... Μεσα στη χαρα ειναι!!! απο τροφες τι αλλο να το ταιζω τωρα? αυγο μηλο κτλ να του  δωσω?

----------


## demis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us   οριστε μερικες φωτο αν μπορειτε πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας.
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

ΝΤΕΜΗ δινεις απο αυριο μονο σπορακια και τιποτα αλλο.για καποιο λογο οι κουτσουλιες εχουν τα υγρα χρωματισμενα που αν δεν ειναι απο καποια τροφη που του δινεις που τα χρωματιζει  ειναι σιγουρα προβλημα .το εδωσες τις τελευταιες 24 ωρες πριν την ληψη της φωτο της κουτσουλιας ; ακριβεστατη λιστα .μην ξεχασεις κατι

----------


## demis

Οι κουτσουλιες αυτες ειναι απο χθες πριν του δωσο το σκορδονερο. Απο σημερα αρχιζουν και καθαριζουν οι κουτσουλιες του. για 24 ωρες του εδωσα μονο σπορους τιποτε αλλο και αποψε του εβαλα στο νερο μηλοξυδο. Το βραδακι ομως του εδωσα λιγο μηλο.

----------


## demis

Σκεφτομαι οτι ισως η τροφη που του επαιρνα μπορει να το πειραζε. Του επαιρνα τροφη σε σακουλακι μαλλον χυμα ητανε.  χθες του εβαλα μια αλλη που εχω που εχει μεσα μεχρι κ κοτσανακια για να παζει και μου φενεται πιο καλης ποιοτητας. Εκτος απο το οτι του αρεσε δεν ειδα ξανα τετειες κουτσουλιες.

----------


## jk21

να μην του δωσεις μηλο για 1-2 μερες . δωσε την τροφη που λες και τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο το σκορδονερο και το  μηλοξυδο (βαλε και τα δυο αλλα σε ξεχωρη ποτιστρα ) .στις βελτιωμενες κουτσουλιες τα περιμετρικα υγρα εχουν  το κιτρινοπρασινο χρωμα; αυτο ειναι που με ανησυχει .θελω φωτο 2 φορες την ημερα αυριο απο τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## demis

Οι βελτιωμενες κουτσουλιες δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με αυτες στη φωτο, ειναι απλα πρασινες

----------


## kaveiros

Το κιτρινο γυρω απ την κουτσουλια δεν ειναι καλο. Η κουτσουλια οσο μπορω να τη διακρινω μου θυμιζει την κουτσουλια της θηλυκιας μας με το προβλημα στο συκωτι. Και μαλιστα αν συγκρινω τις κουτσουλιες του Ντινου με ολα τα υπολοιπα κοκατιλ που πηραμε απο πετ...υπαρχει διαφορα, πραγμα που σημαινει οτι ολα ισως εχουν μικρο προβλημα αλλα οχι τοσο σοβαρο οσο της θηλυκιας. Για το παραπανω εχω μια υποψια που ισως αφορα και το κοκατιλ του Θεμη ( προσωπικη μου υποψια ). Τα περισσοτερα πετ σε Ανατολικη Μακεδονια και Θρακη φερνουν τα πουλια απο Βουλγαρια και πολυ πιθανο απ τον ιδιο εκτροφεα. Σε 3 διαφορετικα πετ το τελευταιο δεκαημερο εφεραν νεα κοκατιλ, ολα σε ιδιες αποχρωσεις, ολα αδυνατα και στα 3 που μπηκα μεσα οι πατοι στα κλουβια ηταν γεματοι κιτρινα σημαδια. Τα συγκεκριμενα ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω οτι ηρθαν απο βουλγαρια 100% . Υποπτευομαι οτι καποιο φαρμακο ή τροφη που δινουν, δημιουργει προβλημα στα πουλια. Επισης Θεμη οι περισσοτερες χυμα τροφες στην περιοχη μας, εισαγονται απο Βουλγαρια. Παρακολουθησε το τις επομενες ημερες και ισως πρεπει να σκεφτεις το ενδεχομενο να παιρνεις τροφες απο Αθηνα ή Θεσσαλονικη με κουριερ. Μπορει να επιβαρυνθεις με τα 10 ευρω μεταφορικα μεν, αλλα πιστεψε με θα σου ερχονται πιο οικονομικα γιατι υπαρχουν καλες φτηνες τροφες που τα πουλια σου θα τρωνε οτι εχει μεσα και θα χορταινουν. Με λιγοτερη ποσοτητα θα λαμβανουν περισσοτερα θρεπτικα συστατικα. Αν συνεχιστει το κιτρινο υγρο στην κουτσουλια πες μου να σου βαλω σ αυτα που θα στειλω και σπορους γαϊδουραγκαθου που κανουν καλο στο συκωτι.

----------


## demis

Πωωω κριμα !!!  Δενεσαι πολυ με τα μικρα πλασματακια και αυτοι τα ταλαιπωρουν τοσο που τους στυχιζει ολοκληρη τη ζωη. Εγω το πηρα με πολλα αονειρα τα οποια πολλα πραγματποιηθηκαν μαζι του αλλα εξετειας αυτων των βρωμο εμ[πορων δεν ξεω αν θα κρατησουν για πολυ!  Παρολα αυτα θα κανω ο,τι μπορω για να ζησει.   Ειχα δει σε ενα μαγαζι συσκευασμενες τροφες μαρκας Αλλα περιμενα να τελειωσουν αυτες που εχω για να παω να παρω!

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμη πως παει εστρωσαν οι κουτσουλιες του?

----------


## demis

Με εχει μπερδεψει.. Τη μια ειναι καλες την αλλη εχουν λιγο κιτρινακι, αλλα να σημειωσω πως οταν τις βγαζει στην αρχη δεν ειναι κιτρινο το υγρο γυρω απο την κουτσουλια, μετα οταν στεγνωνει γινεται κιτρινο. Επισεις εδω και δυο μερες δεν του δινω φρουτα και χαλανικα. Παντως μου φνεεται πιο ευδιαθετο!

----------


## mariakappa

το γυρω γυρω της κουτσουλιας γινεται κιτρινο μετα γιατι προφανως απλωνει.αρα μαλλον δεν εχει προβλημα με το συκωτι.εσυ ομως συνεχισε την θεραπεια.ουτως ή αλλως οπως και να'χει καλο του κανεις.χαιρομαι που παει καλυτερα.

----------


## demis

Ο Αντρεας αυριο θα μου στειλει τα πραγματα και τον ευχαριστω παλι!!!!!!  Οταν τειλειωσω να του δινω μηλοξυδο και σκορδονερο θα του κανω προοληπτικα τη θεραποια για 3 μερες. Ναι αυτο με την κουτσουλια ισχυει. Το εχω δει αποιρες φορες να κουτσουλαει, ποτε δεν βλεπω κιτρινο υγρο,και μετα απο ωρες βλεπω γυρω απο την κουτσουλια το κιτρινο χρωμα! βγαζει υγρο αλλα ειναι καθαρο σαν νερο.

----------


## demis

Αλλα αν φαει καλα και πιει τα νερα του η κουτσουλια δεν εχει ουτε υγρο ουτε τιποτα, αλλα μου φενονται πολυ μικρα σε μεγεθος.

----------


## jk21

αν γινονται οπως τα λες με την κουτσουλια και το κιτρινο της συμφωνω με την ΜΑΡΙΑ .θα το παρατηρησουμε και στη συνεχεια .σε αυτο που δεν συμφωνω καθολου ειναι με αυτη την 3ημερη προληπτικη θεραπεια ... τι εχεις σκοπο να δωσεις; και γιατι 3 ημερο;

----------


## demis

Eιναι το teniazine, αλλα αν δεν υπαρχει λογος δεν θα το κανω, πειτε μου ομως σας παρακαλω αν δεν ειναι σκουλικι δεν ειναι το συκωτι ουτε μυκητας τοτε τι υποψιαζεστε οτι ειναι? πειτε μου οτι υποψιαζεστε να ξερω.

----------


## demis

Να σας πω επισεις πως 2 μερες που του δινω μονο σπορους και τα ιδικα νερα, εχει βγει το κοκκαλακι  του λιιγο ακομα   γιατι δεν τρωει φρουτα κτλ αλλα αυριο θα μου στειλει ο Αντρεας τροφες κτλ για να το ενισχυσουμε διατροφικα. Αυγο κανει να του δωσω αυτες τις μερες?

----------


## jk21

να του δωσεις αυγο αρκει να βγαλεις καμμια φωτο πρωτα να δουμε πριν φαει αυγο .φοβηθηκα μην εδινες καποια αντιβιωση .το τενιαζιν (λεβαμισολη ) δεν ειναι κακο να το δωσεις μια φορα σε ενα χρονο προληπτικα .αλλα το φαρμακο αυτο ειναι για 2ημερη χορηγηση .τις 2 μερες αυτες να εχεις αυξημενο στο μιγμα του το λιναροσπορο .να κρατησεις το χαρτι που θα εχεις για κουτσουλιες εκεινες τις μερες (1 για καθε μια ) και να βγαλεις καλες φωτο .εχω λογο που στο ζητω .ενα πουλι που τρωει πολυ και αδυνατιζει (οχι καποιο που απλα δεν πολυ τρωει) δινει υποψιες για σκουληκια (ταινια κυριως ) αλλα δεν παει εκει το μυαλο μου .δεν θελω ομως να δωσεις προς το παρον καποιο αλλο φαρμακο παρα πιστη τηρηση του μηλοξυδου για 10ημερο

----------


## demis

To μηλοξυδο και το σκορδονερο ειναι ενταξει εχω 2 ποτιστρες στο κλουβι και του δινω αρκετες φορες τη μερα και απ τα δυο, κραταω την ποτιστρα και του δινω μια πο το ενα μια απο το αλλο για να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καταναλωνει και απο τα δυο. θα του δωσω αυτα που μου ειπες και αν εει σκουλικια ευτυχως θα εχω το φαρμακο οποτε ενταξει. θα βαλω αυριο φωτο κουτσουλιας για αν κρινετε κι εσεις. θα βαλω χθεσινη και μια σημερινη.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα θεμη κ να μην ειναι τπτ απλα η ιδεα σου..

----------


## jk21

...παιζει και αυτο .συχνα απο την αγαπη και το αγχος μας για τα πουλια ,ανησυχουμε παραπανω .θα δειξει .μακαρι να ειναι ετσι !

----------


## demis

Mακαρι οντως..  βασικα ο,τι πουλι και να παρω στην αρχη αγχωνωμαι επειδη πριν 2 χρονια ειχα παρει ενα πουλακι που ειχε ασχημο προβλημα και ειχα δεθει πολυ μαζι του, αγχωνωμαι παντα απο τοτε, οχι μονο στα πουλια αλλα σε ολα τα ζωακια. αλλα σιγουρα θελει ενισχυση τροφης.

----------


## demis

Παιδια σας ενημερωνω οτι το κοκατιλακι μου εχει καλυτερευσει. Εχει παχυνει αρκετα απο τοτε που ο αντρεας μου εστειλς τις τροφες και κυριως η βρωμη μας βοηθησε πολυ στο να παχυνουμε. Το κοκκαλο σχεδον εχει εξφανιστει με το ζορι το καταλαβινω οταν οτ αγγιζω και μολις τρωει κατευθειαν γεμιζει η κοιλιτσα του. ΣΑς ευχαριστω ολους και ευχομαι να συνεχισει να ειναι ετσι και να μη χασει βαρρος ξανα. φυσικα ακομη τιποτα δεν τελειωσε γιατι απο αυριο που του κοβω το μηλοξυδο και το σκορδονερο , για μια μερα θα του δινω απλο νερακι και μετα θα του βαλω πολυβυταμινες που μου εδωσε ο αντρεας. Μετα σταδιακα θα αρχισω παλι να του βαζω τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα στη διατροφη του γιατι μια ευδομαδα δεν του εδινα τιποτα απο αυτα. Τωρα ειμαι σιγουρος πως στην αρχη θα κανει διαροια γιατι εχει να; φαει τοτσες μερες φρεσκια τροφη. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## kaveiros

Ωραια θεμη, ευχαριστα τα νεα.

----------


## mariakappa

δηλαδη τρωει τα πελλετς?

----------


## demis

Τα τρωει απλα τα διαλυω στο χερι μου και τα κανω μικρα μικρα  τα παιρνει απο το χερι μου και τα τρωει. Αλλα αν του τα δωσω ετσι Δεν το τρωει. Βασικα ειναι λιγο τεμπελης και βαριεται τα σπαει με το ραμοφς του. Το ιδιο κανει και με τον ηλιοσπορο, τρωει μερικα και μετα επειδη τα εφαγε βαριεται να τα σπαει και θελει να του τα ανοιξω εγω!! Γενικα ειναι πολυ φατσας! θελει να ειμαι συχνα πανω απο το κεφαλι το χαιδευω για να φαει καλα. Και παλι τρωει αλλα ρε παιδι μου οταν ειμαι εγω μπροστα δνε στματαει να τρωει, και 2 ωρες να ειναι μαι μου πεφτιει με τα μουτρα με το που με βλεπει παεi στην ταιστρα  ::

----------

